# Wusv 2011



## Daria Nastevych (Nov 16, 2010)

Dear Sport Friends!
As you know WUSV World Championship 2011 will take place in Ukraine, Kiev. 
Below is the announcement of this event and some information that might be interesting to dog lowers in EU.

WUSV 2011
6-9.10.2011
Ukraine, Kiev
Official site: http://www.wusv-2011.com/

Judges:
Head judge: Gunther Diegel (Germany) 
Traking supervisor: Peter Mayerl (Germany) 
Phase A: Doug Deacan (Canada) 
Phase В: Vincente Ferre (Spain) 
Phase С: Jurgen Ritzi (Germany)

WUSV 2011 will take plase in city Borispol (Kiev suburb) at the central Borispol stadium named “Kolos”.
Here are the photos of the stadium: http://zwinger.borda.ru/?1-0-0-00000659-000-0-0#016

You can also see the photos of Ukrainian team at WUSV 2010 in Spain and the photos of the helpers selected by G. Diegel and J. Ritzi for the upcoming event: 
http://zwinger.borda.ru/?1-0-0-00000659-000-20-0#022

The next information may be interesting as well.

In May 2011 (25-29.05.2011) we will have International Trial CACIT level for all working breeds here in Ukraine. This CACIT will take place in Borispol at the same stadium the WUSV 2011 will be. The judges for the CACIT are: Guenter Diegel, Juergen Ritzi, Peter Mayrl. The helpers are ukraininan helpers selected for WUSV 2011. It is great possibility for everyone interested to participate in CACIT Trial in Ukraine in approximate conditions to the WM. 
For the interested persons below is the link for the May 2011 CACIT Trial’s forum topic:
http://zwinger.borda.ru/?1-0-0-00000667-000-0-0-1289852985
It is in Russian language, but you can ask you questions in English or German and will be answered in English or German. We will post the information about the hotels soon.

Best regards,
Daria from Kiev


----------

